# Skope Fridge thermocouple



## CoxR (15/4/19)

Hi all been awhile since posting here.
I have a question regarding a commercial fridge I have my kegs in. I's a huge thing and works well however it cycles far more than my old keezer. I would like to know what type of probe it uses and if it is possible to swap out with a contact probe or will I have to swap out the whole controller?
I was thinking if I could use a contact probe like a K or J type I could use with thermo well and a bottle of water to prevent the cycle frequency.
Open to any other ideas also.
Cheers


----------



## trevgale (15/4/19)

They do make a great keg fridge. I have an old one, it had and analog probe and used to cycle quite frequently. I disconnected the analog and installed an STC-1000. I put he NTC probe in a 2L aluminium asahi bottle/can filled with water, this dramatically reduced the cycle frequency, but obviously increased the run time per cycle.


----------



## zoigl (16/4/19)

I have 2 single door skope fridges. I had a fridge mechanic put on a device similar to the STC 1000. There is a setting which prevents rapid recycling. It's difficult to find and best left to an expert, but watch and take notes so that you can do it next time. The trouble is I only made the change once, and promptly forgot about it. I think that I set my hi lo temps as 5 deg c difference, and have had no problems since. Let me know if you need any more info. but I am not using the STC 1000. 
I use Bunnings tall water cube 10 L with the KK control, it works really well, my freezer (lagering fridge) is set to 5c and have had no problems, again you need to set the hi/lo temperatures, There should be a video somewhere on this.


----------



## CoxR (16/4/19)

Thanks guys, The only reason for not changing out the controller to an STC is that the manufacturers controller also has a probe for the condenser coil and runs a defrost cycle based on the coil temp. This will prevent the condenser from freezing up. I have moved the probe from the top air inlet point and seems that has helped a little..


----------

